
AutoMicroFarm: My YC Results, AutoMicroFarm Product Development, Moving Forward - saycheese
https://blog.automicrofarm.com/end-of-2016-update-b12165d35c9b
======
saycheese
For those reading the comments first, AutoMicroFarm was one of the startups
selected by the HN community to get funding; read more here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11633270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11633270)

Also, as the founder states in the blog, if you have any suggestions on
improving AutoMicroFarm, or questions about it, please post a comment.

------
gtvwill
Not sure why your garden beds are raised. Like if your not supplementing light
and stacking your garden system it's always going to be more cost efficient
for me to just dig a hole in the ground line it with plastic and garden in
that(that is if the soil is terrible!) . Also if you were serious about water
usage and reducing it why bother with soil at all? Aquaculture on such a small
scale hardly seems worth it as protein can be taken from plants. Coming from
both small and large scale farming I feel like your system has a lot of
unnecessary aspects that don't really solve any problems, it's a nice idea but
not very practical.

